# In Memory of Lani aka Nightmares



## Justin (Feb 14, 2018)

We sadly have some heartbreaking news to share today.

Last night it was brought to our attention that one of our well-known community members, _Nightmares_, tragically passed away earlier this month. She also went by Lani as a nickname. Lani was a good friend to many people in this community and contributed many posts over the past few years on The Bell Tree. We will all miss her.

Please feel free to leave your condolences, thoughts, and memories about Lani below. You may also leave a message on her visitor message wall here.

Rest in peace.

_Note that we will be strictly prohibiting any further details including full names and other information to be posted by anyone. It should also go without saying that we expect the utmost respect to be displayed in this thread. Thank you._


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't wanna sin about this, but I haven't had any contact with her...

Rest In Peace.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2018)

This is such a saddening thing to hear... Rest in Peace Nightmares


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2018)

This is really saddening to hear.

Rest in peace darling, your life ended too soon.


----------



## Arstotzkan (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm.. wow. I remember she was always an interesting person to be with in mafia, this is too early for anyone to die. I hope youre in a better place Nightmares.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 14, 2018)

This is absolutely horrible to hear. Rest in peace Lani and best thoughts to her family and friends


----------



## duckykate (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow, that's awful. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2018)

Rest In Peace Lani


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow.  Stuff like this really brings me down to earth and reminds me that there are actual people behind the screen.  That's very tragic and I'd like to express my condolences to all who knew her.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 14, 2018)

rest in peace lani, i hope you find comfort where you are now. you will be missed immensely on tbt and in life


----------



## N e s s (Feb 14, 2018)

Its really upsetting to me to know that you don't truly know whats going on behind a screen. Rest in peace.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 14, 2018)

that is heartbreaking news indeed.  

our sympathies go out to her family, and to her friends here at the forums.  may God bless her soul and comfort you.


----------



## Minto (Feb 14, 2018)

It's real saddening to hear this tragic news of a community member especially at that young of an age. May she rest in peace. My sympathy goes out for her family and friends.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 14, 2018)

Last posted under a fortnight ago. That was a bit sudden. Farewell...


----------



## amanda1983 (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh my goodness this is terrible news. I haven't been around here in ages but I remember Lani well. Such a sweet young woman who had a lot going on in real life.

Whatever happened, I hope her loved ones can find peace, and that she knew she was loved by many, many people - in real life and here.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow. A shiver was sent down my back and a tear was brought to my eye when I read this. This is extremely upsetting news to hear... I remember seeing Lani around the forums extremely constantly when I first joined this site, we joined around the same time 2 and a half years ago, so she was definitely one of the faces I came to associate with this place. It's pretty weird how the people I meet on here become part of my life in such a subtle but memorable way. I remember the first time Lani posted a picture in the WDYLL thread, and being so surprised yet satisfied by being able to put a face to the username (She also ALWAYS posted the nicest feedback to everyone in that thread). I used to see her all the time around the Marketplace when both her and I were absolutely obsessed with collectibles. She was even a member of Team Popsicle, another place on the forum where I got to know her. She used to play mafia with us sometimes, I feel like mafia players have a certain bond in knowing that we put up with each other in heated situations just for the hell of it. As much as its weird to say, she visibly matured on the site as many people do, and at the same times I did. Shaking as I write this because it's so incredibly sad for someone of her age to pass away, especially knowing how pure in heart she was.

Rest in peace. <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 14, 2018)

i am truly saddened by this , i wish she could be alive right now.
i hope that , wherever she is , she is on a happier , peaceful place.

rest on peace. we will miss you.


----------



## pique (Feb 14, 2018)

I never met her, but as I am reading all of the comments about her I realize she was a sweet girl. I'm so sorry for her family and friends and will be praying for them. Rest in peace dear Lani. You will be missed.


----------



## Cory (Feb 14, 2018)

i havent been here in a while and i know i dont have the best reputation but this really made me upset
i just 
dont know what to type to be honest
im just shocked
i didnt really know her 
all the mass shootings in the news didnt have the effect this had i wasnt connected to any of them 
i know thats kinda ****ty and ignorant but thats how i feel

rest in peace


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

You were a rose among thorns. 

*---'---,---"--{@*

Rest in peace, Nightmares.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Feb 15, 2018)

She seems such a great gal. May she rest in peace. She will be missed by many..

I knew her from playing Mafia game with her. She seems very nice! Wish we spent more time!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm completely speechless. I wasn't a close friend by any means, but I seen her around throughout my time here, and I'm just so shocked by this.

In any case, rest in peace. If it's any comfort, I'm certain she lives on in another, better life than this. I only wish I could've been closer to her and maybe help her somehow. Sad.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh No! 
Rest in peace, Nightmares.♡ You will be missed.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you so much for this Justin, not as a friend of Nightmares, but as a member of this community.

Thank you.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 15, 2018)

This is quite tragic news to wake up to yesterday.

Rest in peace, Nightmares, you'll be missed.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 15, 2018)

Rest in peace Lani :'( We weren't close friends but it feels pretty surreal knowing someone you used to talk to on and off with in the past few years isn't there anymore and it makes me pretty sad. Condolences to her friends and family <3


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 15, 2018)

These are really sad news. Condolences to her family and friends.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 15, 2018)

I find this very shocking that a member on a site I regularly go to dies.

Rest in Peace


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Even though I didn't personally know her, this is heartbreaking news. Rest in peace Lani, may God bless your soul. My condolences to all her family and friends.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

Omg ... I'm speechless 

RIP Lani, you will be missed


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 15, 2018)

Very sad. Never knew her well, but she seemed like a nice and honest person to be around.

R.I.P. Lani


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2018)

Goodness! :'(

I never thought that something like this would ever happen here! This is crazy, I was just looking through her recent posts and she said something about going to college? Wow, that's really sad, she never got to live out that dream... RIP


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2018)

may she rest in peace. no one should go so young.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 15, 2018)

I remember seeing her on the forums a lot. Rest in peace.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2018)

Way too young for such a wonderful person to leave this plane. I'll cherish all of the interaction we had throughout the time you blessed the forums. I hope you've found peace where you are now, you will be dearly missed by everyone.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2018)

oh

I'm sad to hear this


----------



## Loriii (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't know her personally but I see her often posting on threads. I also remember seeing her cute baby picture. I hope she finds peace wherever she is.


----------



## Conor (Feb 15, 2018)

Really sorry to hear this - R.I.P. Lani.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 15, 2018)

It's always sad when someone is taken from us before the usual time, praying for her family.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

I thought about her all night. 

We have to remember that what we say and do, matters. 

Just a kind word, can make someone's day. 

Words can hurt, and words can heal. 

Be kind to one another. 

Thinking of you, Lani, the world isn't as bright today without you in it.


----------



## Locket (Feb 15, 2018)

I've been speechless these past couple days.

I used to be really good friends with her a couple years back, and it makes me really sad to know she was so sad. 

She was really lovely <3

Rest well, Lani~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)

A devastating blow to the TBT Community, especially to those who were close friends of hers. I did not know Lani very well, but she seemed to be a kind and beautiful person. It's a shame she had to go at such a young age. My condolences to her family and friends. 

Lani, I hope the afterlife treats you well. Rest in peace.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 15, 2018)

Lani... I miss her so much. I really hope she’s doing okay in the afterlife.. We’ve known each other for so long, and... now that she’s gone... it’s just heartbreaking. I wish I could have spent more time with her. I really do love her- we both loved each other... it hurts to lose someone this close ;w,

Rest easy, Leilani


----------



## Crash (Feb 15, 2018)

this is so, so awful. i only talked to her maybe a handful of times, but she was always very kind and will definitely be missed. i hope she’s at peace wherever she may be. &#55357;&#56740;


----------



## himeki (Feb 15, 2018)

oh my god...i saw the thread title and though it was another joke with her friends but this honestly left me speechless. it just goes to show you really don't know what goes on behind the screen, and...god. whilst i hadn't spoken to her since the start of 2016 due to an an argument, i'll never forget the memories of those months we were great friends and the fun we had together. 

rest in peace, lani.


----------



## Rose (Feb 16, 2018)

Very sad. I didn't know her, but my heart goes out to her family and anyone that did. Rest in peace.


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 16, 2018)

I didn't know her, but I really hope she rests in peace. I hope you're happy, wherever you are.


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 16, 2018)

himeki said:


> oh my god...i saw the thread title and though it was another joke with her friends but this honestly left me speechless. it just goes to show you really don't know what goes on behind the screen, and...god. whilst i hadn't spoken to her since the start of 2016 due to an an argument, i'll never forget the memories of those months we were great friends and the fun we had together.
> 
> rest in peace, lani.



i second this, 

rest in peace lani <3


----------



## Chicha (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh wow, I don’t even know what to say. She would frequent the Museum section and she always seemed very sweet. Her art was lovely. This is a shock. Rest In Peace, Lani.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2018)

Although I never really knew her I saw her around often and she was an integral part of our community. 

I know that words can never heal grief like this, but I send my heartfelt condolences to all her friends and family. 

RIP Lani.


----------



## ivorystar (Feb 16, 2018)

RIP Lani <3


----------



## made08 (Feb 16, 2018)

This is sad news. I didn't know Lani but I'm very sorry to hear about her passing. If anyone affected by this needs someone to talk to, my inbox is always open.


----------



## Ettienne (Feb 17, 2018)

_Rest in Peace_​


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 17, 2018)

She played mafia with us sometime, it's really sad to hear about. She was always super funny and great to socialize with, she will be missed.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 17, 2018)

HELL NO

whyyyyyyyyyyy

i was thinking where she was earlier, if she's just inactive or not but now i hear this 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler:  



on a more mature note...

that really is a young age to die at. i hope what happened isn't what i think it is, but i hope youre in a better place now. may you rest in peace, we miss you dearly.

i didn't get to know you too much, but i guess getting banned together is something to remember? well... hope you have a good afterlife, nightmares. wish i could have talked to you more. i was thinking about you earlier, i really didn't expect this as the answer </3


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh no! Expressing deepest sympathy for Lani’s family and friends and hoping that all the sweet and good memories of her will bring comfort to aching hearts. 
Death is an enemy that stalks us all ... in this uncertain life be kind to one another and tell your loved ones that you love them because it could become too late.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2018)

Rest in peace, dear flower :c


----------

